# RCI points chart



## skimeup (Apr 16, 2022)

I am thinking of purchasing a unit in order to get into the RCI points exchange system.  Not to use the unit itself.  I can't find any listing that shows the value of RCI points.  The goal is to get into units that are not traded in II but I don't want to purchase.  

Is there a chart showing exchange value of II points and RCI points?  My main interest would be in New York city and Scottsdale just now.  I'm sure there are others I'd love.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2022)

Nope - because points are not fixed - they change due to a number of factors.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 16, 2022)

RCI does have a pdf with the rci points resorts listed but it is listed in the order of rci # not by location.  Also non rci points resorts are given points values that can change but they aren't listed in the pdf.  Interval points are based on size and season so a 2 BR tdi of 150 is the same as a 2BR ocean front Hawaii with a tdi of 150 but using points isn't any easier to get hard to get inventory.  

This is the 215-2017 rci points guide by area-


----------



## escanoe (Apr 16, 2022)

Just saw the DM you sent me. I do not know anything about Scottsdale. I would be a bit hesitant to get RCI Points for NYC usage.

The Manhattan Club is there and trades in RCI and can sometimes be regularly booked. HGVC units are listed there, but I seldom see much besides occasional studios at the Hilton Club.

I own HGVC, and with their DRI merger going on there is the potential for things to change with them and the potential for NYC availability in RCI.

I would normally say if you want good sometimes access to NYC bookings to buy affordable (Vegas) HGVC points ….. but you should wait until more details on their merger with DRI are out.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 18, 2022)

If you can find a reasonably priced 122,000 point Grandview at Las Vegas week that would be a good one to have. The 2022 maintenance fees are $877.

What will 122,000 points in RCI get you? That isn't easy to answer. If you want to go to specific resorts or areas it's better to own where you want to go.

This is where we stayed and will be staying in the several months long trip we're on now that began on March 6.

34,500 pts - Worldmark New Braunfels - 2 BR

29,000 pts - Wyndham Austin - Studio, think a 1 BR with a door between the living room and bedroom, just no window in the bedroom. Great unit. This was during the SXSW Music and Film Festival and Conference.

30,000 pts - Worldmark Marble Falls - 1 BR

41,500 pts - Worldmark Hunt Stablewood Springs - 2 BR

33,500 pts - Wyndham La Cascada - 1 BR - This was over the last weekend of Fiesta San Antonio and Holy Week.

Those five resorts are all in Texas.

28,000 pts - The Wharf - 2 BR, Hot Springs, Arkansas. Checking in the day before Easter Sunday.

6500 pts for each week - Worldmark Lake of The Ozarks, Osage Beach, Missouri
1st week - 3 BR, 2nd week - 2 BR
These two weeks were my big score. When I booked the first week I could have booked a 2 BR but at the time I didn't know we'd end up staying two weeks. I was able to adjust our travel plans to take advantage of the discounted point weeks I found that were within a month of the check in dates. The best part is that this is a resort we wanted to stay at on this trip but there hadn't been availability until this last minute, discounted inventory was added.

209,500 points used for 8 weeks. Thanks to Covid we had a lot of points that were carried over that we had to use or pay to extend them.

Our maintenance fees on the 209,500 points from the previous use year were $1,433.87. Six of the eight weeks were booked when the exchange fee was $249. The other two at the now $259 rate. So all in our cost for the eight weeks is $3,445.87 or averaged out $430.73 per week. And remember that we stayed during the Spring Break weeks, during two major festivals, Holy Week and Easter week. Those six weeks not discounted weeks were all booked 5-6 months out.

Several months ago RCI raised the points needed to book resorts. I don't remember that ever happening in the years we've owned but it may have. I used to find the cheap discounted weeks up to six weeks out but since last year I'm only seeing them within a month or less of the check in date.


----------



## rboesl (Apr 18, 2022)

After reading your original post a few times it seems like you are trying to compare II points to RCI points in terms of buying power. There is no way to do that. 

A while ago I used to own a Hyatt 2br unit that gave me 1300 points in II. That was supposed to be enough points to get a 2br anywhere during any season (II uses a Trade Demand Index to determine value). But, if you talk to someone who owns another system that gives access to II you're likely to find out their points scale is different. 

In RCI the points scale from system to system is consistent. But, the points required for units varies by system, season, and unit size.

I seem to remember there was a list published showing the points associated with particular resorts & weeks. For instance peak weeks at Grandview can get you 122k points for trading,  or certain weeks at The Colonies can get you 144k points for trading. 

But that doesn't tell you how many weeks those 122k or 144k points can get you. That will depend upon the rating of the resort you're looking for,  the size of the unit (studio, 1br, 2br), and the time of year. But, experience has taught me that a Studio week will generally cost between 15k & 27k, a 1br will generally cost between 25k & 45k, and a 3br between 40k & up.

So for me using my 122k 2br I can usually get 3 to 4 weeks in a 1br each year. Or, slightly more weeks if I downsize to Studio units. But, I like having the extra room a 1br gives me. Plus most 1br units get a full kitchen while most studios get you a partial kitchen.


----------



## destinyresorts (Aug 8, 2022)

skimeup said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a unit in order to get into the RCI points exchange system.  Not to use the unit itself.  I can't find any listing that shows the value of RCI points.  The goal is to get into units that are not traded in II but I don't want to purchase.
> 
> Is there a chart showing exchange value of II points and RCI points?  My main interest would be in New York city and Scottsdale just now.  I'm sure there are others I'd love.


Drop me a note before you buy a unit. I can share the pros cons etc of the industry.


----------

